# Why the Eff is Breckenridge so damn expensive!!??



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Supply & demand: there are tons of people there, so Vail resorts, being Vail Resorts and all, will charge what they can and yet trillions of people are willing to pay it. Most people rave about it.. YMMV


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're right, there's nothing special about Breck and it is expensive. Hence why I don't go there and I only live an hour away.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

You had me right up until you said Stowe blows Breck away.

I still agree with you about $150 being insane, though those prices are really only for complete tourists. Anyone local or those that plan ahead can ride there for much less.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Stowe blows Breck away. Hahahaha Also if you're buying a lift ticket at the window, well.... you're not too bright and deserve to get fucked. 

Colorado mountains are the worse! go elsewhere


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I went to Breck 1 day this season...lift lines were very long. The mountain is fun with lots of neat areas but not worth the crowds or expense. We won't be back anytime soon. Lots of other places to go in CO that are more fun and less expensive. Heck, Copper is only a few minutes away and you can use the shell gas coupon to get 1/2 price lift tickets there so $72 per day.

Crested Butte: $108 (honor shell coupon too)
Wolf Creek: $69
Purgatory: $85
Loveland: $65
A Basin: $89
Monarch: $69 (honor ell coupon too)

Beaver Creek is stupidly expensive at $162 ($142 advance purchase) but worth it for a day at least...I love that resort.

I'm going from memory so some prices may be off.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

So much win here I can't really give a proper response.

Too many choices, paralyzed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Considering they have more skier visits than anyone but vail per year in north America, i would say they have it figured out. When a busy day drops from 25,000 people down to 15000 on a regular basis they will start changing the price. Until then why not just be smart with your money and plan ahead. The season passes go as low as 450 to ride breck when you buy in advance. 

If you don't think it's a good mountain I'd guess it's because you had no idea where you were going. 





deeken said:


> I was up in Breck for the first time this past Superbowl weekend. I was there from Sunday till Tuesday. I did not board on Sunday because I wanted to watch the game. But when I went to get a lift ticket on Monday the price for a lift ticket was $150!!?? One Hundred and Fifty dollars for a one day lift ticket on a WEEKDAY!? Who the hell do these people think they are?
> 
> The mountain was decent and nothing that blew my mind. The conditions were pretty decent too. Runs were ok. This was not by any stretch of the imagination worth the $150 lift ticket which was bullshit. I've done Tahoe, Whistler, all of the mountains on the Northeast and have experienced much better places at a fraction of their cost. Why is it that Whistler which is almost twice the mountain costs 1/3 less? Heavenly in Tahoe was IMO a better mountain and also costs less. Stowe which is the crown jewel of the east cost blows Breck away and costs no where near their asking price. Why do people go to this place and spend this kind of money when they can go to other resorts and not get raped?
> 
> At $150 for a lift ticket they should given me a massage with a happy ending. Fck this place!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Keeps the riff raff away.............nobody likes ridin' or skiin' around poor people.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I was a tourist there and I was only planning on spending a day or two at the mountain. Unfortunately I went there my wife, kid and another family so planning too much was not really an option when you got kids. If it were a trip with some of my friends I would have looked at other options such as copper mt. 

As far as people trashing Stowe, what does this mountain have that Stowe does not? The Bowls are about it. 

I'm not staying in anyway this was a shitty mountain. I actually loved the village and enjoyed some nice weed down there. For the price of a lift ticket I would have gone elsewhere.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am not a Breck defender and have never been back east. But just out of curiosity, I looked at Stowe's trail map. 

Seems to be much smaller than Breck (?). But, I can see why Breck left you frustrated. The main thing is: there are a &*!&^ ton of people in this world who all want the same thing, so there are crowds....

Also, Breck has the Lake Chutes, doesn't look like Stowe has anything like that (I hope that the vast majority of Breck visitors don't go there, however). 

Colorado it too crowded, also


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deeken said:


> Unfortunately I went there my wife, kid and another family so planning too much was not really an option when you got kids.


In my experience kids usually go where you take them. Somehow I lived through my kid's entire childhood without once ending up where I did not intend to be. 



deeken said:


> As far as people trashing Stowe, what does this mountain have that Stowe does not?


Aaaahahhahahahhhhhaahhhaahahahahhahhhaaaa!

Seriously, this post just made my Friday. And Friday is a notoriously hard funk for me to break.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

At what price will people either go elsewhere or not go? 2 years ago we did a 3 day weekend at Vail resorts (Vail, Breck, Beaver Creek and Keystone for nights) it was $300. This year the same trip was $400. If prices continue at that pace, no Vail resorts for me next season. $450 for 3 days of lift tickets is 2 long weekends elsewhere in CO...no brainer for me.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

deagol said:


> I am not a Breck defender and have never been back east. But just out of curiosity, I looked at Stowe's trail map.
> 
> Seems to be much smaller than Breck (?). But, I can see why Breck left you frustrated. The main thing is: there are a &*!&^ ton of people in this world who all want the same thing, so there are crowds....
> 
> ...


Stowe has some of the longest tails in the country. Its a lot bigger of a mountain than what you see on the trail map. The runs are super long and challenging. The town is great and has that amazing Vermont charm. But that my opinion.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deeken said:


> Stowe has some of the longest tails in the country. Its a lot bigger of a mountain than what you see on the trail map. The runs are super long and challenging. The town is great and has that amazing Vermont charm. But that my opinion.


Well then why bother going anywhere else? Sounds like you have your match. Stowe is one of few I'd like to visit in the east. I have been to most of the known west resorts.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Argo said:


> When a busy day drops from 25,000 people


wow ... mind blown :eyetwitch2:

I guess I'll stay out of CO for now


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

It has been 20 years since I've been to Stowe, but I remember it being way better than Whiteface or any other NY or PA resort that I rode at the time. Growing up in CO, I always had comparisons going in my mind while riding out east. Even at Stowe, I much preferred CO. I don't think comparing Breck to Stowe is really fair. If you really think Stowe is better, I don't believe you were able to sample some of the awesome terrain at Breck.

Breck without all the people is a super fun place to ride.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

d2cycles said:


> ...
> 
> Breck without all the people is a super fun place to ride.


no argument there...

The Lake Chutes is what I was thinking, too.

There isn't even anything at Copper Mountain, Winter park, Lovleland, Monarch, Purgatory, or Powderhorn that compares IMO


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Argo said:


> Well then why bother going anywhere else? Sounds like you have your match. Stowe is one of few I'd like to visit in the east. I have been to most of the known west resorts.


Then why go anywhere? Might as well just stay on the east coast and not see the rest of the world? I was planning a trip to see friends in Denver and wanted to check out a mountain while I was there. I don't regret going. I'm just pissed these assholes charged so much for a lift ticket. I'm just venting. I did love Denver and seeing my Broncos win the Superbowl in Colorado was extra nice. It was like being home with my people. The Colorado folk are as cool as shit and totally devoted to the Broncos. They make me proud.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't mind spending 100 bucks a day at Whistler because the terrain is amazing, the upkeep is amazing, the lifts are amazing and the customer service is amazing. I was up there a few days ago and an employee actually jogged 300 feet or so over to my friend and I to let us know the state of the avalanche control and ETA for that lift opening. 

In my experience the CO resorts don't compare to Whistler in terms of terrain and certainly not in terms of customer service (god bless those friendly Aussies). Of course, I live in WA and 72 bucks for a lift ticket is considered exorbitant here. Even the mighty Mt Baker is sub 60 bucks.

As for Stowe, I rode that place during college and I really enjoyed it. I grew up in VT and there is actually some great terrain there, but very rarely is there enough snow to make it shine. Stowe is a beautiful little town and I bet it's a swell place to bring the family on vacation. There are some sweet groomers and glades not to mention some fun secret runs connecting to Smugglers Notch or up to the summit.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

$150US is ridiculous!! F*ck that. Colorado was on my list but not anymore just for moral principle. I guess too many rich idiots coming from overseas and east coast driving up prices.


Maybe Grand Targhee $75US or Big Sky $106US would be smarter. Closer to me anyhow.

Jackson Hole is getting stupid too. $130US. Kiss my A$$!!!


For those prices it might be time to start split boarding or buy a snowmobile for $5000.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Colorado.........overpriced......overhyped..........


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

As Argo alluded to, the "tourists" pay for those of us who have it figured out. I'll be in Breck next week and I paid, conservatively, $70 per lift ticket...


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Seriously blows my mind how Colorado still continues to draw the people it does. At the same time incredible resorts like Schweitzer in Idaho remain completely affordable and EMPTY. Presidents day (notoriously one of the busiest for ski resorts) weekend $70 a day Saturday-Monday and I walked on to every lift and had some of the best runs of the last year or two on those days.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> Seriously blows my mind how Colorado still continues to draw the people it does. At the same time incredible resorts like Schweitzer in Idaho remain completely affordable and EMPTY. Presidents day (notoriously one of the busiest for ski resorts) weekend $70 a day Saturday-Monday and I walked on to every lift and had some of the best runs of the last year or two on those days.


I blame smart phones..........and hip hop.........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

booron said:


> As Argo alluded to, the "tourists" pay for those of us who have it figured out. I'll be in Breck next week and I paid, conservatively, $70 per lift ticket...


I'll be there for at least a day myself next week! Care to shoot me a pm and clue me to the 411 on how to get tickets for $70? :blink: (..promise I won't tell a soul!) :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He is talking about buying a season pass and dividing it by the number of days he uses it.

That is what a smart traveler does. You plan ahead and you save. If you walk up to a ticket window, you pay an absorbent amount because its assumed you dont care. They are so busy that if it even scares a few people away it is good for everyone else. As said before, supply and demand..... If I was going to pay full sticker price for a lift ticket I would be going to vail or beav, not Breck.


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

You can go Cat Skiing in Canada for $300 CDN on a standby seat for a day. That's about $220 US right now. Fuck lineups


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Argo said:


> He is talking about buying a season pass and dividing it by the number of days he uses it.
> 
> That is what a smart traveler does. You plan ahead and you save. If you walk up to a ticket window, you pay an absorbent amount because its assumed you dont care. They are so busy that if it even scares a few people away it is good for everyone else. As said before, supply and demand..... If I was going to pay full sticker price for a lift ticket I would be going to vail or beav, not Breck.


So the solution for a "smart traveler" that is only going to be there for a few days is to buy a season pass?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Canada > Colorado (from what I have seen).

Colorado is probably the worst place to go in the USA....


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> If I was going to pay full sticker price for a lift ticket I would be going to vail or beav, not Breck.


1000 times yes!

Additionally, some of us pay full price because we don't like to plan any further out than the Open Snow forecast to hedge our bets on good snow. I'd rather pay full window price and have great snow than buy super cheap tickets 100 days in advance and end up with crusty, melty, slushy crap in the middle of Feb.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deeken said:


> So the solution for a "smart traveler" that is only going to be there for a few days is to buy a season pass?


It would be to plan ahead, I raised 3 kids and did plenty of snowboarding trips. I would absolutely never pick breck for day ticket prices. I lived 30 minutes from breck for 5 seasons and rarely went. I would have picked up bogo coupons and gone to copper. Better mountain as a whole compared to breck. Would have been less than half the price. Just as far from Denver as breck. 

I'm not here to bash you but your bitching about something that is readily advertised and can be avoided if it was to bother you that much. I think the ticket prices at the window are disgusting too but I don't ever buy window tickets. At least save 10 or 15% buying a few days in advance online.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> ... I think the ticket prices at the window are disgusting too but I don't ever buy window tickets. At least save 10 or 15% buying a few days in advance online.


or find a cheaper hobby.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

deeken said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > He is talking about buying a season pass and dividing it by the number of days he uses it.
> ...


Not a season pass, epic 4 day pass purchased in September. And why didn't you just go to Loveland, copper, or A-basin?

I just paid $49 two weeks ago to ride about 70acres of 280 ft vertical. I've paid the Breck window price years ago without flinching...

Why not Montana, Idaho? Would love to but I can't get there from MN without a layover, and I don't have that kind of time. Last year left Minneapolis at 5:30AM and made the fist chair at Breck.. (Stars aligned!)...


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> Canada > Colorado (from what I have seen).
> 
> Colorado is probably the worst place to go in the USA....


Not really. Colorado, specifically Front Range, draws crowds because its easy to get there and with just a minimal planning you can find plenty of affordable options that can suit most budgets. 

Getting to Canadian resorts for most of US travelers is harder and more expensive. International flights are not cheap. Also don't forget that Can/US dollar rate had become in US favor not that long ago. Even 1.5-2 years ago it wasn't so great. 3-4 years ago you didn't want to vacation in Canada at all.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

booron said:


> Not a season pass, epic 4 day pass purchased in September. And why didn't you just go to Loveland, copper, or A-basin?
> 
> *I just paid $49 two weeks ago to ride about 70acres of 280 ft vertical. I've paid the Breck window price years ago without flinching...*
> 
> Why not Montana, Idaho? Would love to but I can't get there from MN without a layover,..


Good point! I pay that same $49 to ride our local 350 ft anthill. And that's not even an ALL DAY ticket. It's another $30 or more to ride till closing! :blink: I couldn't afford to do it regularly, but even $150 to ride 8-9 hours @ Breck is gonna seem SWEET by comparison. 

If I'm willing to drive 4+ hours north I can add another 250 ft of vert and some marginally longer runs. But now we're talking gas, food, lodging, and their window price for 12 hour tickets is $60-$89 depending on pre or mid peak periods! 

As has been mentioned here already, I learned fairly quick about sites like Liftopia, and late season/early season resort pass & tickets sales. I've used all those strategies just so I could cut that cost even a little. 




booron said:


> ...Last year left Minneapolis at 5:30AM and made the *fist* chair at Breck.. (Stars aligned!)...


That must be the chair reserved for ppl who paid *full* window price for their tickets? :blink: Bet that's an uncomfortable ride up tho! :rofl3:

(...Sorry! I tried but I just couldn't resist!)  :laugh: >


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Not really. Colorado, specifically Front Range, draws crowds because its easy to get there and with just a minimal planning you can find plenty of affordable options that can suit most budgets.
> 
> Getting to Canadian resorts for most of US travelers is harder and more expensive. International flights are not cheap. Also don't forget that Can/US dollar rate had become in US favor not that long ago. Even 1.5-2 years ago it wasn't so great. 3-4 years ago you didn't want to vacation in Canada at all.


yeah, but it's fricken Canada !!!!!

Who cares how hard/easy it is for humans to get there.. terrain rules !!

Edit: one reason I rate Colorado so low is because it *IS* so easy for the masses to get here, thus we are drowning in a see of humanity.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Anytime I feel like I'm paying too much I just imagine how shitty it would be to hike up the hills over and over and over again. It helps you get over it a lot quicker.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What's a season pass at Breck run you? At Stowe its 1800 pre Nov, 2200 post. Jr is 550-750


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> What's a season pass at Breck run you? At Stowe its 1800 pre Nov, 2200 post. Jr is 550-750


It is under $800 before Nov for the Full Epic pass. Which gets you unlimited access to Breck, Keystone, Abasin, Vail, Beaver Creek, a few midwest resorts, Heavenly, Kirkwood, Northstar, Parkcity/Canyons and Perisher Aussieland. Also get some days in Europe and Japan.


For the Summit local pass it is around $500 which is unlimited to breck, keystone and abasin.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You want uncrowded awesome alpine terrain come visit me! Worlds longest rope tow (no punters) with the most vertical in Australasia, 783m, for $50USD a day.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

f00bar said:


> What's a season pass at Breck run you? At Stowe its 1800 pre Nov, 2200 post. Jr is 550-750


I didnt believe this and had to check on their site..... HOLY HELL BATMAN!!!!!! Thats highway robbery to the max. I remember in college I could get a season pass to Whiteface for like $150 with college ID. Hood passes like the Fusion pass which is for two resorts and gets you 3 free lift tickets to each of about 10 other resorts run $550. 

You'd need to go about 18 times to make use of that pass. Most season pass holders I know get just about that in so its still barely worth it. My guess is their trying to keep people from buying season passes so they can cash in on the massive value of day lift tickets...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phedder said:


> You want uncrowded awesome alpine terrain come visit me! Worlds longest rope tow (no punters) with the most vertical in Australasia, 783m, for $50USD a day.


Gulmarg has 1330 vert drop, just off the top of my head. That is Asia..... Maybe its the longest vertical from a rope tow there? or maybe it is just in Australia?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lab49232 said:


> I didnt believe this and had to check on their site..... HOLY HELL BATMAN!!!!!! Thats highway robbery to the max. I remember in college I could get a season pass to Whiteface for like $150 with college ID. Hood passes like the Fusion pass which is for two resorts and gets you 3 free lift tickets to each of about 10 other resorts run $550.
> 
> You'd need to go about 18 times to make use of that pass. Most season pass holders I know get just about that in so its still barely worth it. My guess is their trying to keep people from buying season passes so they can cash in on the massive value of day lift tickets...


Bachelor is $850 for adult, my son was like $250. They offer a MAx pass for something like $200 more for another 20 mountains access. It is also a pretty decent sized mountain/ski area.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> Edit: one reason I rate Colorado so low is because it *IS* so easy for the masses to get here, thus we are drowning in a see of humanity.


Yeah, but that sea of humanity is the reason my pass runs me $600 and not close to $2K it would at some East Coast resort. 

I don't think you can find cheaper accommodations at Canadian resorts either, they usually have fewer hotels, more expensive rooms, more expensive food. Eventually the price evens out. Before I booked my Valdez heli trip I was looking into Canadian options just because of the favorable exchange rate. All in all Canada would have run us about 15% less. BUT... less flight time too. Buy extra runs and you end up with the same price tag. AND it's not Alaska...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Gulmarg has 1330 vert drop, just off the top of my head. That is Asia..... Maybe its the longest vertical from a rope tow there? or maybe it is just in Australia?


India is a long way away... Australasia means Australia, New Zealand, and a few smaller tropical islands with no snow. It's also a great marketing ploy because without the rope tow we've only got about 200m vertical hah from T-bars, hah.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

deeken said:


> Stowe which is the crown jewel of the east cost blows Breck away and costs no where near their asking price. Why do people go to this place and spend this kind of money when they can go to other resorts and not get raped?
> 
> At $150 for a lift ticket they should given me a massage with a happy ending. Fck this place!


Give Stowe time. They're inching up there, already over $100 standard non-discounted rate. They've built up the Spruce Peak area into a beautiful base resort, and someone's gonna have to pay for all the new development they're doing. I'm sure $750,000 quarter-share condos will cover some of it, but the condo association will look to us "outsiders" to subsidize them.

That said, I agree that Stowe is the tits on the East Coast, although Jay Peak's new billion-dollar development is pretty damned nice, too. But they're now a destination resort, too. Not cheap. Right now I've saved a fortune this season because the horrible conditions. And I've still got a free ticket on my Jiminy Peak Axxess card. I be happy to spend $100 a lift ticket if I could just get a decent day of riding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

f00bar said:


> What's a season pass at Breck run you? At Stowe its 1800 pre Nov, 2200 post. Jr is 550-750


Wow. That's is ridiculous.

Mammoth mountain, June Mountain, Bear Mountain and Snow Summit is like $689 preseason


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

The season pass prices are part of why the East is so ridiculous. I've never understood how Mouse Tit Hill near my house can cost well over $500 and slightly larger Rat Tit Hill can cost over $1000.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Lets not forget who the majority owner of Stowe is. AIG. Government should have forced them to sell their share for their bail out.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Phedder said:


> You want uncrowded awesome alpine terrain come visit me! Worlds longest rope tow (no punters) with the most vertical in Australasia, 783m, for $50USD a day.


I snowboarded in Australia about 13 years ago. Thredbo. It was sweet and the snow was surprisingly good. They had pow! I had a great time. Also it was July so that was cool too. I don't remember how much it was so it was probably not that expensive.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I have recently wondered, if one thinks their home mountain is superior simply because they know the terrain better, therefore know all the "fun places" to ride. At a new, unfamiliar mountain, it's hard to get a feel for the place in one day, especially a huge mountain. 

$150 seems outrageous for a ticket, but people will go. Just look at Disney and how much they charge for a day pass. What's the difference? Plenty of incredible places to ride in this country for far less. You are paying for more than a lift ticket, you are paying for an experience. I'll be racking up the credit card when I'm in SLC next week and guess what? That's ok, I know what I'm getting into. Be happy you can travel and pay for a ticket like that. Most people will not have the opportunity.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Rogue said:


> I have recently wondered, if one thinks their home mountain is superior simply because they know the terrain better, therefore know all the "fun places" to ride. At a new, unfamiliar mountain, it's hard to get a feel for the place in one day, especially a huge mountain.


Very true. I don't mind being adventurous on my home mountains, to learn where to go but less inclined when I'm visiting a new resort and therefore definitely not riding the best stuff. 

On a side note, obv crowds suck. So everybody please don't bother coming to Whistler. It sucks, not good, over rated, over priced, you'll have the worst time ever, save your money and go some place else please


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> I have recently wondered, if one thinks their home mountain is superior simply because they know the terrain better, therefore know all the "fun places" to ride. At a new, unfamiliar mountain, it's hard to get a feel for the place in one day, especially a huge mountain.


Except the ice coasters. And the Mid-westerners....


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

skiing/riding is going back to a rich mans sport, most you weren't around then but in the early 80's skiing was seeing a decrease in the industry, so you seen lift tickets as low as $10 during the week and $17 on weekends. Then the best thing that could have happened, SNOWBOARDING, resorts started seeing a very slow increase in ticket sales, then when boarding started getting more popular the ticket price has gone up $2-$3 every year since. 

Believe it or not it's snowboarding that brought back the ski industry (just look at the shapes of new skis). I worked with an older skier years ago that has a cabin up at Whistler and he mentioned 20 years ago that he loved snowboarders because if it weren't for us the resorts wouldn't have all of the new chairs, lodges, runs and as shitty as it is crazy lift ticket prices.

I only ride weekdays at my local resort (Stevens Pass) mostly because of the weekend crowds, every weekend they actually turns cars away due to lack of parking.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kenai said:


> The season pass prices are part of why the East is so ridiculous. I've never understood how Mouse Tit Hill near my house can cost well over $500 and slightly larger Rat Tit Hill can cost over $1000.


It's depends upon where you go. I see you live in NH...there are some good sized mountains up north, but then you've places like Granite Gorge that are more expensive that some of the good size mountains in Vermont. You just have to know when/where to ride. I absolutely NEVER pay full price for a lift ticket, anywhere. If you go at the right times, places like Bolton Valley, which has some very good terrain, is only $29-39. I also like to ride Catamount mid-week for $20. It's only 1000 vert, but it's $20. Ski club discount at Mt. Snow means I never pay more than $49. In fact, most of the Vermont mountains are in the $39-45 range if you get a ski counsel pass. Full price lift tickets are for the once-a-year family vacationers.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> skiing/riding is going back to a rich mans sport, most you weren't around then but in the early 80's skiing was seeing a decrease in the industry, so you seen lift tickets as low as $10 during the week and $17 on weekends. Then the best thing that could have happened, SNOWBOARDING, resorts started seeing a very slow increase in ticket sales, then when boarding started getting more popular the ticket price has gone up $2-$3 every year since.
> 
> Believe it or not it's snowboarding that brought back the ski industry (just look at the shapes of new skis). I worked with an older skier years ago that has a cabin up at Whistler and he mentioned 20 years ago that he loved snowboarders because if it weren't for us the resorts wouldn't have all of the new chairs, lodges, runs and as shitty as it is crazy lift ticket prices.
> 
> I only ride weekdays at my local resort (Stevens Pass) mostly because of the weekend crowds, every weekend they actually turns cars away due to lack of parking.


Yeah Stevens Pass parking area is quite small. Fun little resort. The backside is super fun, the front side of that thing is pretty gnarly!


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Yeah, but that sea of humanity is the reason my pass runs me $600 and not close to $2K it would at some East Coast resort.
> 
> I don't think you can find cheaper accommodations at Canadian resorts either, they usually have fewer hotels, more expensive rooms, more expensive food. Eventually the price evens out. Before I booked my Valdez heli trip I was looking into Canadian options just because of the favorable exchange rate. All in all Canada would have run us about 15% less. BUT... less flight time too. Buy extra runs and you end up with the same price tag. AND it's not Alaska...


Uhh.. I'm going to Banff in April. A nice 2BR condo w/ kitchen, fireplace, living room.. under $170/night. That's cheaper than a fleabag hotel in most cities.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Except the ice coasters. And the Mid-westerners....


Ha ha...yeah, not a lot of secret stashes on a hill with 3 runs and 300' of vertical! 

Our Feb is so bad that they took all of the rails out of the park yesterday...70 degree days are wrecking our little hill.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

deagol said:


> I am not a Breck defender and have never been back east. But just out of curiosity, I looked at Stowe's trail map.
> 
> Seems to be much smaller than Breck (?). But, I can see why Breck left you frustrated. The main thing is: there are a &*!&^ ton of people in this world who all want the same thing, so there are crowds....
> 
> ...


Hate to defend Stowe, because it is overpriced in many ways (though I am heading there in two weeks,) but if you look above where the lifts drop people off, well let's just say there is a great deal of hike to stuff that will make you stain your underwear if you have the hoofing gusto. You will be regretting it financially if you need to be rescued though, but I don't imagine it is much different out west.

The Northeast is not the mid west or mid atlantic... nor is it the Rockies or west of, but we do have a few choice spots.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Efilnikufesin said:


> ...if you look above where the lifts drop people off _{top of the Gondola}_, well let's just say there is a great deal of hike to stuff that will make you stain your underwear if you have the hoofing gusto. You will be regretting it financially if you need to be rescued though, but I don't imagine it is much different out west.


I was going to mention that. The mountain a lot more than they show on the trail map. One day we got off the gondola and everyone was staring up towards the top of the mountain. Some guys were coming down those rocks, through the trees. One of 'em did a cliff jump off one of the rocks and landed in the top of a pine tree! Like, all the way up top. It was insane. He was there for awhile. We never did see how they got him down.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

If your smart and plan ahead, you can buy an epic pass for reasonable price and ride any vail resorts you want all over the world. If you wait and buy a pass at the window you will get raped. Stop crying...also there are much better resorts in CO/Montana for much better prices. Breck can be fun tho for night life if thats what your into.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> Not really. Colorado, specifically Front Range, draws crowds because its easy to get there and with just a minimal planning you can find plenty of affordable options that can suit most budgets.
> 
> Getting to Canadian resorts for most of US travelers is harder and more expensive. International flights are not cheap. Also don't forget that Can/US dollar rate had become in US favor not that long ago. Even 1.5-2 years ago it wasn't so great. 3-4 years ago you didn't want to vacation in Canada at all.


He's not being serious, he's trying to get people to stop coming to CO to crowd up the hills.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> He's not being serious, he's trying to get people to stop coming to CO to crowd up the hills.


That's like accusing me of trying to drink all the beer in the world.

Its true that I am, but can't seem to make much of a dent...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> He's not being serious, he's trying to get people to stop coming to CO to crowd up the hills.


This is probably only about 53.8625% true........


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

deagol said:


> This is probably only about 53.8625% true........


Yeah, I forgot you guys are I-70 warriors...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Yeah, I forgot you guys are I-70 warriors...


Yeah, and it (combined with millions of drivers) is definitely winning..
Also, lots more semi's these days..

It (overcrowding) affects everything, though, all year round.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> Yeah, and it (combined with millions of drivers) is definitely winning..
> Also, lots more semi's these days..
> 
> It (overcrowding) affects everything, though, all year round.


Summer i70 is like winter i70 on crack.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, I-70 is a shit show during the winter, but even the best of weekend pow days can hardly compare to a summer weekend. Only skiers and snowboarders are heading up during the winter. EVERYONE is heading up during the summer.


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

Breck is probably my least favorite Vail resort in the area. I would definitely recommend Vail, Beaver, and even Keystone over it to someone visiting from out of town. It does have a bit more of a nightlife for the younger crowd and it is cheaper to get lodging there than Vail or Beaver. If you know the mountain and it's not too busy there's a lot of fun to be had, but other mountains there are better for that price. A basin is great for the price, if you have a few people you can get the carpool discount and it's very affordable.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

Breck has been horribly busy recently, more than I noticed since I've been here. Still am trying to figure out why people love Keystone. What is the secret I am not seeing? I get annoyed by the way the peaks are laid out. Breck I think also gets more snow. Breck is probably just more familiar to me also which is why I'm biased and it's also closer. If I have to drive to Keystone, I rather make the extra 10 min drive to Abasin and ride zuma.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I can confirm Breck gets on average $30 more snow, making the cost a true hidden value.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

When I visited Keystone many years ago it was a groomer's paradise.

Or maybe its the lawn chairs and pop music they play at the bottoms of some of the lifts.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Fwiw wascat copper with some out of towners. I gave them the shell gass 2-1 voucher on a monday a day pass was $140...so withought the 2-1 its comprable to vail.


----------



## rmc983 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Advance Tickets*

Heading to breck for the first time in December. Anyone know how much cheaper the advance purchase tickets are compared to the $150 window price? I'll probably only get 3 days so I'm trying to weigh out the 4 day Epic pass vs waiting for advance purchase of either a 3 day pass (if that exists) or 3 single day tickets.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

rmc983 said:


> Heading to breck for the first time in December. Anyone know how much cheaper the advance purchase tickets are compared to the $150 window price? I'll probably only get 3 days so I'm trying to weigh out the 4 day Epic pass vs waiting for advance purchase of either a 3 day pass (if that exists) or 3 single day tickets.


When in December are you going? If it's anywhere near Christmas/NY time then prepare to pay up. Paying in advance for a 3-day ticket could be anywhere from $90-$125 IIRC, but again, all depends on if you're going for the holidays.

The Epic 4-day pass is $399, which is a bargain, but since you're only going 3 days, I would assume getting an advanced 3-day pass would be better.


----------



## rmc983 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. We're going December 10-13 so I think we will beat the holiday madness. I realize it's a bit early in the season but hoping there is still a decent amount of the park open and it'll likely be better than what we get in AZ anyways. Sorry, but what is IIRC?


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

rmc983 said:


> Thanks for the advice. We're going December 10-13 so I think we will beat the holiday madness. I realize it's a bit early in the season but hoping there is still a decent amount of the park open and it'll likely be better than what we get in AZ anyways. Sorry, but what is IIRC?


IIRC = If I Recall Correctly

Early December is a hit or miss for CO... are you set on Breckenridge? If you want to stay within the Vail Resorts model, I suggest Keystone.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah Vail Resorts. So awesome. Welcome to Canada.

Three words to that: beacon, shovel, probe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

rmc983 said:


> Thanks for the advice. We're going December 10-13 so I think we will beat the holiday madness. I realize it's a bit early in the season but hoping there is still a decent amount of the park open and it'll likely be better than what we get in AZ anyways. Sorry, but what is IIRC?


At that time there should be a triple jump line and 6 to 9 rails. All the snow making goes into getting the big park done for Dewsh Tour. If we get hit with a substantial early season storm though that can make the park open top to bottom. 

As far as tickets, wouldn't know always had a season pass.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a connection for decent priced tickets in Colorado.. PM for details


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> I went to Breck 1 day this season...lift lines were very long. The mountain is fun with lots of neat areas but not worth the crowds or expense. We won't be back anytime soon. Lots of other places to go in CO that are more fun and less expensive. Heck, Copper is only a few minutes away and you can use the shell gas coupon to get 1/2 price lift tickets there so $72 per day.
> 
> Crested Butte: $108 (honor shell coupon too)
> Wolf Creek: $69
> ...


Quit trying to attract people to my hill! Bad form lol


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail/beav were $189 @ the window when I looked a week ago... stupid....


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

It's pretty much like that on all Vail resorts. Checkout the prices here in Tahoe for Northstar, Heavenly, or Kirkwood. Whistler was purchased by Vail too so pretty sure the price will at least double.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Argo said:


> Vail/beav were $189 @ the window when I looked a week ago... stupid....


We had similar experience in the last season at Heavenly and Northstar (bought ticket online to get cheaper price, but there was heavy snowing on the day when we had the ticket, lifts were not running, next time at the window they asked different price than earlier days, just for have better snow or weather or whatever reason) so decided to buy the pass for this season and it's now stress free.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

IDC about the high prices. If you show up without much planning, yeah the prices suck, but if you plan a couple months ahead of time you can get pretty sweet deals. Plus the high prices for tourists keeps the mountains well kept up and little less crowded for us locals.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jacobenchile3 said:


> IDC about the high prices. If you show up without much planning, yeah the prices suck, but if you plan a couple months ahead of time you can get pretty sweet deals. Plus the high prices for tourists keeps the mountains well kept up and little less crowded for us locals.


You obviously have not been to a vail resort...


----------



## DudeAbides (Feb 27, 2017)

jacobenchile3 said:


> IDC about the high prices. If you show up without much planning, yeah the prices suck, but if you plan a couple months ahead of time you can get pretty sweet deals. Plus the high prices for tourists keeps the mountains well kept up and little less crowded for us locals.




Surely you aren't talking about Breck? Been looking since December for lift tickets in April and it's been about $130 always. The free condo we are getting at peak 9's base almost isn't worth it for a family of five.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

It's going to be VERY interesting to see what happens in NE now that Vail has bought Stowe. There is a lot of buzz because it's now an Epic resort. The new Epic prices come out in March.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*B r e c k*










you cant get stuff like this just anywhere


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> you cant get stuff like this just anywhere


Like no place on earth..... :wink:

People definitely should keep going to the vail resorts umbrella properties.... :grin:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

DudeAbides said:


> Surely you aren't talking about Breck? Been looking since December for lift tickets in April and it's been about $130 always. The free condo we are getting at peak 9's base almost isn't worth it for a family of five.


Sounds like you should've bought an Epic Pass.


----------



## DudeAbides (Feb 27, 2017)

Didn't get invited until December unfortunately.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Argo said:


> You obviously have not been to a vail resort...


Been to all of the vail resorts in Colorado but A-basin!


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

DudeAbides said:


> Surely you aren't talking about Breck? Been looking since December for lift tickets in April and it's been about $130 always. The free condo we are getting at peak 9's base almost isn't worth it for a family of five.


Had some friends that went with a group of people to Breck for around 500-600$ a person. That's including 4 days of liftickets and lodging, so deals are out there I guess you just got to find them. I just buy a pass.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jacobenchile3 said:


> Been to all of the vail resorts in Colorado but A-basin!


Then you should know that they are busy, over crowded and expensive. I was lucky enough to lived at the base of Vail(Lionshead Village) for 5 years and have been to every Vail property and partner resort(aside from Australia). I have also been lucky enough to visit about 75 other resorts/snowboard areas around the world. Vail doesn't do any significant discount for advanced day tickets(unless you count that $10 discount for online purchase). The only way to get decent pricing is to get the season pass far in advance. 

There are plenty of other great resorts that do offer discounts that are significant and have cheap places to stay at the base or near by. Now I call Bend/Mt Bachelor home, I still travel a bit though, and the difference is incredible. Even a crowded weekend here is like the lightest of powder days in Vail. 

If you think spending $600/night for a place to stay and getting a free day pass is a deal then by all means enjoy.

If you can find a deal like you stated above for Breck any time in the past 2-3 years I would be absolutely shocked.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Argo said:


> Then you should know that they are busy, over crowded and expensive. I was lucky enough to lived at the base of Vail(Lionshead Village) for 5 years and have been to every Vail property and partner resort(aside from Australia). I have also been lucky enough to visit about 75 other resorts/snowboard areas around the world. Vail doesn't do any significant discount for advanced day tickets(unless you count that $10 discount for online purchase). The only way to get decent pricing is to get the season pass far in advance.
> 
> There are plenty of other great resorts that do offer discounts that are significant and have cheap places to stay at the base or near by. Now I call Bend/Mt Bachelor home, I still travel a bit though, and the difference is incredible. Even a crowded weekend here is like the lightest of powder days in Vail.
> 
> ...


It was actually this year. That's what they told me the paid, but they did plan 3 months in advance so yeah.

I wouldn't go up very often if I didn't have a pass, but I don't think they are overcrowded (well breck is pretty crazy) besides Saturdays and some holidays. Plus, if they weren't as expensive as they are, there would be double the amount of people, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you're right. disregard my comments, I had a mental moment. They are definitely not crowded and quite reasonably priced.... Carry on.


----------



## jacobenchile3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Argo said:


> you're right. disregard my comments, I had a mental moment. They are definitely not crowded and quite reasonably priced.... Carry on.


LOL, I agreed with you, I was just pointing out that there are ways of getting around dealing with crowds at these very popular resorts and also ways to get around the high prices.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> you cant get stuff like this just anywhere


Peak 6 is heaven.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

jacobenchile3 said:


> It was actually this year. That's what they told me the paid, but they did plan 3 months in advance so yeah.
> 
> I wouldn't go up very often if I didn't have a pass, but I don't think they are overcrowded (well breck is pretty crazy) besides Saturdays and some holidays. Plus, if they weren't as expensive as they are, there would be double the amount of people, so I can't complain too much.


Where have you been that was more crowded than any of the Vail resorts? I feel really bad for you lol


----------

